# Dates et Duree QMB



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (22 Apr 2006)

Bonjour, je m'excuse encore un topic sur le QMB. :-[ Si je pose ces questions sur ce site c'est car j'ai tout essayer les autres possibilites.
1-Combien de temps il dure (j'ai entendu toutes sortes de choses differentes, 20 jours, 30 jours, ect.) ?
2-Quelles seraient les dates exactes du QMB franco au debut de juillet (car il semble que tout les autres QMB sont pleins) ?

*J'ai besoin de ces infos pour mon entrevue lundi matin alors merci beaucoup a la personne qui va me repondre!*


----------



## Luke1070 (23 Apr 2006)

Le qmb dure 11 semaines pour le moment mais quelque rumeur parle qu'il serait bientot de 13 semaines.


----------



## Luke1070 (23 Apr 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un QMB au mois de Juillet car moi je suis sur celui de Mai et a mon acermentation il y en avait d'autre qui partait au mois de aout pas avant . J'ai pas retenu la de par exemple. Désoler.


----------



## m.dumont (23 Apr 2006)

au dernière nouvelle .. le qmb serais rendu de 14 semaines apres le 31 juillet


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (23 Apr 2006)

OK merci pour les reponses. Le recruteur avec qui j'ai parle apres mon test d'aptitude m'a dit que j'allais faire 1/3 de ma formation l'ete prochain, 1/3 pendant l'annee scolaire qui s'en vient et le dernier 1/3 pendant l'ete 2007. Maintenant je suis tout melange... le QMB, 14 semaines, comprent la formation elementaire (20 jours ?), la formation de metier (30 jours ?) et... quoi d'autre ? Merci encore.


----------



## Evildef (23 Apr 2006)

Je crois que tu parle plutot de la réserve. Tu aurais du préciser, tu aurais eu des réponses plus claire.
Le QMB/QS dans la réserve se fait en 1 été (8 semaines(4 semaines chaque))
Je crois qu'il commence vers la fin de Juin(26 et +) et qu'il se termine au alentour du 15 aout.
Le cours de métier se donne durant le second été et a une durée différente pour chaque métier.

Sinon pour la régulière le QMB dure 11 semaines et tu fait ensuite ton QS et ensuite ton cours de métier


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (23 Apr 2006)

D'accord mais du 26 au 15 sa fait ni 4 semaines ni 8 semaines... oh peu importe je me débrouille bien en expression orale alors je trouverai qqch d'autre a dire que "j'en ai aucune idée...". Et c'est pour la reserve mais on dirais bien que je ne serais jamais "officiellement" dans la reserve car par le temps que j'aille fini ma formation je vais pouvoir travailler a temps plein ou bien aller au CMR.


----------



## Evildef (29 Apr 2006)

Oui c'est à peu pret 8 semaine du 26 Juin au 15 Aout

4 Semaines de QMB
4 Semaines de QS


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (29 Apr 2006)

Oui j'ai compris quand le recruteur m'a dis qu'il se pourrait que je fasse 2 mois (formation élémentaire et formation de soldat) l'été prochain. La formation de métier viendrait pendant l'été 2007.


----------



## Evildef (30 Apr 2006)

C'est exactement ce que je t'avais dit plus haut.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (1 May 2006)

OK 8)


----------



## m.dumont (4 May 2006)

désolé .. trompé de topic


----------



## Black Watch (21 May 2006)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Je crois que tu parle plutot de la réserve. Tu aurais du préciser, tu aurais eu des réponses plus claire.
> Le QMB/QS dans la réserve se fait en 1 été (8 semaines(4 semaines chaque))
> Je crois qu'il commence vers la fin de Juin(26 et +) et qu'il se termine au alentour du 15 aout.
> Le cours de métier se donne durant le second été et a une durée différente pour chaque métier.
> ...


ya pas de QMB au mois de juillet?


----------



## MissArmy (30 May 2006)

Hey!!Hey!! ;D
Mais bien sur il y a un QMB qui commence en juillet le 31 précisément! J'ai enfin eu mon téléphone hier pour mes dates. J'aimerais bien savoir par la même occasion si y en a qui seront sur le même cours que moi   C'est toujours plaisant de savoir qu'il n'y aura pas que des inconnus...
Bye bye
et patience pour ceux qui attendent encore!! >

Salut les boys


----------



## Black Watch (30 May 2006)

G.I. Jane said:
			
		

> Hey!!Hey!! ;D
> Mais bien sur il y a un QMB qui commence en juillet le 31 précisément! J'ai enfin eu mon téléphone hier pour mes dates. J'aimerais bien savoir par la même occasion si y en a qui seront sur le même cours que moi   C'est toujours plaisant de savoir qu'il n'y aura pas que des inconnus...
> Bye bye
> et patience pour ceux qui attendent encore!! >
> ...


celui de la réserve?


----------



## devilbrigade (31 May 2006)

Salut G.I. Jane bien moi aussi jai eu mon appel pour le 31 jullet a st-jean.Seulement 3 mois d'attente avant d'avoir une offre a ce que je peut voir ca n'a pas été long pour moi.Bien hate d'y aller ce sera une experience d'une vie!!!


----------



## MissArmy (1 Jun 2006)

Oui bien sur le QMB est pour la régulière, ceux de la réserve je suis pas a u courant 8)

Salut a plus!


----------



## Blackburn (1 Jun 2006)

salut moi jai une petite question cest tu au comiter de selection qui te donne la date de QMB ?


----------



## Blackburn (12 Jun 2006)

Jai eu ma date de depart pour St-Jean je pars le 27 aout pour etre la le 28 je suis de la reguliere


----------



## Hawkeye (21 Mar 2007)

asteur le bmq est de 13 semaines


----------



## BornToKi11 (5 May 2007)

Evildef said:
			
		

> Oui c'est à peu pret 8 semaine du 26 Juin au 15 Aout
> 
> 4 Semaines de QMB
> 4 Semaines de QS



QS:4 semaine

PP1: 3 semaine

(fantassin)


----------



## mysteriousmind (5 May 2007)

Pour le QMB à Valcartier, il y en a deux cet été

un qui débute le 22 mai (Quoique pas encore certain puisqu'il semble que le nombre d'instructeurs ne serait pas assez suffisant) et un  autre qui débute... en quelqeu part en juillet.

Ppur les QS encore la, il y en a deux, un qui débute en mai pour permettre au gens ensuite d'alelr sur leur cours de métier, et l'autre après pour ceux qui font leurs cours me métier en premier. 

Pour ma part...je serai du cours du 22 mai si il se tient.

Faites moi signe.


----------

